# Slims Detailing



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Would like to say a big thank you to Slims Detailing, and a quick post to say that I have been very impressed with there service!!!

Anyway I ordered from there website on Saturday night, and my products arrived Tuesday morning, when I come back from work Tuesday night I was excited and open my box of goodies, everything was there, but unfortunately the Bilberry wheel cleaner had leak. But it didnt matter as only a quarter come out and I still had enough left.

I sent Slims detailing a e-mail saying thanks for the quick delivery, and mentioned that the Bilberry wheel cleaner had leaked, but not to worry as these things happen(I know what couriers are like) and I still had enough left over, but if they wanted to give me a discount code so I could order some more stuff it would be appreciated.

Got a e-mail from them, saying sorry it leaked and a 10% discount code for my next order. Great as I got a big order to make the weekend and the code would come in handy!!:buffer:

Anyway I get a phone call from the missus today, saying have I been spending money again on cleaning products. I denied it, and told her to open it, as I have nothing to hide(glad they wasn't porn mags), she opens it and tells me its Bilberry wheel cleaner, a couple of pens and some air fresheners. 

Fair play to Slims Detailing they had sent out a replacement, even though I didnt expect a replacement as I still had some left over, I was more then happy with just the discount code.

So this is a short thread to say thank you for sorting the replacement, and throwing in some pens too, as im always needing pens for work as they seem to go missing a lot!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Excellent service from slims

Always prompt delivery and well packed


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Bonus, I found out that there is a Morelli outlet 2 mins fro where I work.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice bit of feedback there :thumb: I've used them several times and have been very pleased with the service.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

I've used them too and been very pleased. Have some good deals when you sign up to email newsletter


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks guys for the kind words - couriers can be a pain sometimes! We had to invest in some double skinned wall boxes for big orders as they really bash them about when they deliver them sometimes 

That seems to have reduced any issues, pleased to hear you're happy with the service, we're no good if we can't support our customers! 

Matt.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

PyRo said:


> Bonus, I found out that there is a Morelli outlet 2 mins fro where I work.


Where abouts are you based? At the moment, we only hold stock in one location (Enfield) for the Detailing range.

However... we're looking into two things that will really help next year.

- Click & collect. Buy on-line and pick up your parcel from a Morelli location the next day.
- New shop. We're currently stocking up in Portsmouth as well, for a second store to sell products - with a full shopfront for all your shiny shiny needs. 
- Mystery delivery deal :speechles (Can't say too much for now - it's not Amazon drones or anything that exciting sadly).

I'll make sure I post an update in the trader announcements when we complete this.

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Another order done: *100000523* :thumb:


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

When do you think the Pompey shop will be open? I'm in Chichester so will definitely make use of that!!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Can I have a few pens?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Can I have a few pens?


Maybe if you actually buy something

Stop begging lol


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

If he gets a few pens. Share the love and give everyone some :lol:

Just saying


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm fairly local to Enfield, that would be convenient. Said for a long time that something like this needs to open. You'd make a killing!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rollini said:


> If he gets a few pens. Share the love and give everyone some :lol:
> 
> Just saying


Pens are 14p on there website!!

If you put in "myfirstorder" you get a discount!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Pens are 14p on there website!!
> 
> If you put in "myfirstorder" you get a discount!!


The difference being most people would but them

Cole just wants freebies lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

They have a big range of products and good prices.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone else have problems with their website? Seems some of the menus are all over the place for me?


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Can I have a few pens?


Seriously, not even a "please"???? Sounds just like my kids :lol:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Anyone else have problems with their website? Seems some of the menus are all over the place for me?


Hey bud - which browser are you using? We noticed a few issues with Chrome at the end of last week, which we're looking into.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Slim's said:


> Hey bud - which browser are you using? We noticed a few issues with Chrome at the end of last week, which we're looking into.


Hi mate, Im on Internet Explorer. Probably just a website design issue though. If I hover over the main tabs they open up a menu underneath but the menu is running into the writing on the main page. No big deal though


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

used slims a few times and the service has always been top notch. there own branded air fresheners really seem to last as well which makes a change. 

Dave


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> used slims a few times and the service has always been top notch. there own branded air fresheners really seem to last as well which makes a change.
> 
> Dave


Got a couple of apple smelling ones they sent through the post, went to put 1 in the car today after giving it a clean today, only to find my missus has nicked them and stuck them in her car!!!:wall:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Hi mate, Im on Internet Explorer. Probably just a website design issue though. If I hover over the main tabs they open up a menu underneath but the menu is running into the writing on the main page. No big deal though


Ok thanks for letting me know. I've tied recreating the issue, but not getting that issue. Could you be a perfect gent and send me a screenshot to [email protected] and i'll get our IT guys on the case for you.

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> *** a couple of apple smelling ones they sent through the post, went to put 1 in the car today after giving it a clean today, only to find my missus has nicked them and stuck them in her car!!!:wall:


Had the same issue a week ago - missus now has the apple scent in her teenie tiny car when it originally was in my car?

Funny that.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ordered the new tshirt last night

Love the style of them


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks bud, much appreciated. 

We've have a few more tricks up our sleeve after these ones too.

Matt.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Ordered the new tshirt last night
> 
> Love the style of them


Didn't know they were doing special order sizes?


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great company and excellent service!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Agreed, great service. Only thing I can fault them on is their last e-mail "Xmas Detailing Gifts, Kits & Offers, Time Is Running Out..." had completely the wrong prices on everything.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> Agreed, great service. Only thing I can fault them on is their last e-mail "Xmas Detailing Gifts, Kits & Offers, Time Is Running Out..." had completely the wrong prices on everything.


Yeah - sadly a bit of a fudge up :wall:. There will be an updated version going out shortly.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I'm tempted to place an order after christmas.

Can I buy off you even if I'm fat?


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

stumpy90 said:


> I'm tempted to place an order after christmas.
> 
> Can I buy off you even if I'm fat?


We allow purchases from all sizes of customer - with t-shirts going up to XXL. 

Don't eat too much Turkey though, you might not want to detail your car on a full stomach.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Slim's said:


> We are happy to cater for the larger customer as well, with t-shirts going up to XXL.
> 
> Don't eat too much Turkey though, you might not want to detail your car on a full stomach.


I'd warn people the sizes are pretty small though, the xxl I got to be a bit more baggy fits a bit tighter than the xl I have


----------

